# Oops I did it again...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK so I got a cage (well 2) last night. Well one of the owners texted me today saying they needed rid of their guinea pig  Their words. They said they can bring him over tonight or else they were not sure what they were gonna do with him.

Well I said I could take him...but I may have to find a good home for him. They just wanted him gone tonight.

So here he is...




























About a year old, unnamed  but totally gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He is a total cutie hun, so is he staying??????


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my gosh he is beautiful! Is he a long coated?

I wish I had space/time for a piggie, I would snap him up!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He is a total cutie hun, so is he staying??????


He wasn't...but I have been looking into bonding adult males....seems to be easier after a year old....he might therefore get on with my boys....he is pretty calm!!

Oh I mean....no...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> oh my gosh he is beautiful! Is he a long coated?
> 
> I wish I had space/time for a piggie, I would snap him up!


I know! He is gorgeous! Yes he is semi long haired (I think)....in that his front is shorter hair...but he has a decent skirt lol! But am no good with fur lol!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

:smile5:


niki87 said:


> I know! He is gorgeous! Yes he is semi long haired (I think)....in that his front is shorter hair...but he has a decent skirt lol! But am no good with fur lol!


aww, a boy with a skirt.... he's like Mrs Doubtfire :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh niki he is lush, looks like a long hair, decent weight version of miss skinny pigger 

i bet you anything he stays :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> :smile5:
> 
> aww, a boy with a skirt.... he's like Mrs Doubtfire :lol:


Haha if he was as cute as he is I might consider that as a name 



Lil Miss said:


> oooh niki he is lush, looks like a long hair, decent weight version of miss skinny pigger
> 
> i bet you anything he stays :lol:


Ha OK bet you Fudgey that he....erm....stays too.....yeah didn't think that one through  :blush:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, what a handsome chap! 
It's sad about his previous owners though, people seem to be abandoning their animals left, right and center at the moment


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha if he was as cute as he is I might consider that as a name
> 
> Ha OK bet you Fudgey that he....erm....stays too.....yeah didn't think that one through  :blush:


hahahaha, does that mean we would have to chop poor fudgey in half


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Aww he is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Omg the moment I saw his pic, I thought 'Boris'. He's telling me that's his name 
He's gorgeous...can't believe some people though...


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw he is a handsome chap, loving the ginger stripe


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

You are not helping me not want a piggy. He is so lovely. Looks a lot like the pig I had as a child. I called him Squeaker.... yes yes I know very imaginative, but I was only 3.


I really hope my friend goes away this summer so I can piggy sit for her...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww cute! X


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say he is a sheltie type guinea pig he is gorgeous! :blush:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

magpie said:


> Aw, what a handsome chap!
> It's sad about his previous owners though, people seem to be abandoning their animals left, right and center at the moment


I know  no reason was given...just they needed rid.



Lil Miss said:


> hahahaha, does that mean we would have to chop poor fudgey in half


Haha no!!!!!!!! Might start a poll thread asking who would be a better Fudgey mummy ( with great incentives )



Argent said:


> Omg the moment I saw his pic, I thought 'Boris'. He's telling me that's his name
> He's gorgeous...can't believe some people though...


I like Boris!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chinquary said:


> You are not helping me not want a piggy. He is so lovely. Looks a lot like the pig I had as a child. I called him Squeaker.... yes yes I know very imaginative, but I was only 3.
> 
> I really hope my friend goes away this summer so I can piggy sit for her...


Haha yeah my little un called one of my other boys Sqeak...so the other had to be Bubble!



Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I would say he is a sheltie type guinea pig he is gorgeous! :blush:


Lol taking your word for that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no....they've now mailed me....askine me to take another!! What do I do???? I don't know how many they have!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh no....they've now mailed me....askine me to take another!! What do I do???? I don't know how many they have!!


hmmm, it's a difficult one. I know you probably want to help but at the same time, you can't let these folk think you're some kind of recycling bin for their unwanted animals.... don't know if you saw what happened to srhdufe that time but she took one or two animals off them and ended up being hounded constantly to take a ridiculous amount of animals, once these people think they've got an easy way out of looking after their animals once the novelty wears off or once they get ill then it will just start to snowball 

I would make them sweat for a bit, maybe say you don't have any more room or you don't want to take on any more at the moment as you're fostering animals for someone else, or for a rescue or something.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw man if you weren't so far away, and I could afford a guinea pig cage, I'd so take him. 

But as have,let them sweat it out for a bit, and then make it seem like you are doing them a favour, don't pay for it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha no!!!!!!!! Might start a poll thread asking who would be a better Fudgey mummy ( with great incentives )


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> hmmm, it's a difficult one. I know you probably want to help but at the same time, you can't let these folk think you're some kind of recycling bin for their unwanted animals.... don't know if you saw what happened to srhdufe that time but she took one or two animals off them and ended up being hounded constantly to take a ridiculous amount of animals, once these people think they've got an easy way out of looking after their animals once the novelty wears off or once they get ill then it will just start to snowball
> 
> I would make them sweat for a bit, maybe say you don't have any more room or you don't want to take on any more at the moment as you're fostering animals for someone else, or for a rescue or something.





Chinquary said:


> Aw man if you weren't so far away, and I could afford a guinea pig cage, I'd so take him.
> 
> But as have,let them sweat it out for a bit, and then make it seem like you are doing them a favour, don't pay for it.


I really wish I had read the advice of the wise people on here before I told them last night I would take them. Then again I saw they had put hiom up on freecycle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

